# HK MARK 23 .45ACP



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

HK MARK 23 .45ACP check it out


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, those are awesome. I could have gotten one several times over the years - but that grip is WAY too big for my hands.

I have a friend with one, however.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

My Favorite Hand Gun HK USP .45ACP


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Go Car ~~~ or ~~~ carry


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

My Carry Gun ( Shoulder Bag )










MARK 23










MARK 23 with 1+3 12 Rounds mags










USP 45


----------

